# Pre turbo nozzle



## Miguel_s# (Mar 28, 2014)

hello did someone try to fit a pre-turbo nozzle
what gains can be achieved?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been successfully utilizing pre/post-compressor injection for some time now.

Here's a good read about how/why pre-compressor injection works. Although the article was targeted at diesel applications, it's fundamentally applicable to other fuel applications as well.


----------



## Miguel_s# (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm looking at that 3D model of the flow thru a turbo and wondering why you wouldn't just inject into the scroll _just_ after the compressor and avoid the impingement all together.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

The concept is that the compressor breaks down droplet size, thereby increasing surface area and rate of evaporation.


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

You have a picture of your nozzle setup?

My TT is close to being ready for the dyno and final tune, I need to get my Devils Own kit installed before I do it, which means settling on nozzle locations this week.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm currently injecting pre-compressor with this nozzle holder...




and post-throttle body like this...


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:

Looks good.

Final questions. What size nozzle and what PSI are you injecting at pre-turbo?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Aquamist 0.6 mm nozzle mounted pre-compressor, Be Cooling 7 GPH (@100 PSI) nozzle mounted post-throttle body, 200 PSI injection pump, progressive controller, 50/50 water/methanol mixed by mass (versus volume), injection comes on at 6 PSI boost, and is all in at 21.5 PSI boost.


----------



## Miguel_s# (Mar 28, 2014)

Where can i get a nozzle helder like that


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Got mine from Howerton Engineering (here's a link), it's a special-order item.

Just FYI, this particular holder is designed for Aquamist nozzles (M8 x .75 thread). :beer:


----------



## Miguel_s# (Mar 28, 2014)

for how long do you use pre-turbo


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been injecting water/meth for 9+ years, with the last 4+ years being pre/post-compressor.


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

Howden no longer make pre turbo nozzles holders 
Anyone know of another source ?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Miguel_s# said:


> hello did someone try to fit a pre-turbo nozzle
> what gains can be achieved?


In my case the pre-turbo slowed down compressor spool so I took it out.


----------



## focswagen (Jan 26, 2013)

For anyone looking for a pre-turbo k03/04 nozzle done right; USRT has you covered:

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68_283&products_id=1943



















- Drew


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice to see USRT bringing this to market, and that "Fitments for larger chargers are under development." :beer:


----------



## focswagen (Jan 26, 2013)

arm1tage said:


> In my case the pre-turbo slowed down compressor spool so I took it out.



It's my understanding that you would only want the nozzle injecting very near to or at maximum boost. So, spool should not be affected, specifically because you should not be injecting during spool.

There are way too many benefits to disregard this nozzle position due to spool experience alone.

On a large frame turbo, this is obviously easier. Pick 1 or 2 psi under your max boost level and set it. On a K03/4, they have such a trail off on top end(which is one of the things this nozzle position will help so much), that you can't set it to max boost and leave it, because the injector will be coming on and off through the gears as the boost trails off. So on a factory turbo, i'd say set it to your lowest max boost setting, that's where mine will be.

At absolute redline, before the shift(tiptronic) the turbo is on boil about 16-17psi for me, but my max spike(with a MBC dialing it back) is 22psi. So i'll command my pre turbo and post intercooler nozzles on at the same time, around 15psi, so it never falls out of injection while WOT and having it set that high will prevent it from coming on too often within normal pedal positions.

- Drew


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a similar set up using usrt"s kit I have it coming on at 17 pounds via hobbs switch. My direct port comes on at 14 pounds and post intercooler is progressive of an aem controller starting at 6 and full spray at 14 pounds.

Some major life issues have prevented me from running any logs with/without different injectors running.

Full right up and logs will show up as promised one day

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Is there any preturbo for the 1.4 Tsi IHI turbo ?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

